# 2015 Si Hollowgram crankset versus 2016 Si Hollowgram



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I have a 2015 CAAD10 with the Si Hollowgram crankset. Mine has FSA compact 50/34 chainrings. The 2016 CAAD12 has the Si Hollowgram crankset as well, but it has 50/34 Spidering chainring. I'm assuming that this new Spidering will be lighter but what is the difference in weight between both cranksets?


----------



## caad4rep (Jul 30, 2011)

Same crank just different rings. You can take off the spider and FSA rings and add a Spidering.


----------

